# Your 3dMark06 score.



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

I done a search and the last thread i could find was pretty old, mabye some people have done some upgrades to their systems, Overclocks etc since then, so heres another 3dmark06 thread.











Ive been trying very hard to hit 10k but i just cant seem to make it. :laugh:

Post Yours :smile:


----------



## Monstrous (Jan 7, 2008)

Can get a hair or two over 12K without background programs running, steam, MSN etc...

Yet to try overclocking.

Edit: My last pc got 2708, so yeah...


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

you will get 12k with XP also. vista sucks for benching


----------



## Monstrous (Jan 7, 2008)

forcifer said:


> you will get 12k with XP also. vista sucks for benching


Direct X 10 just looks too good to pass up on .


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yea i also use vista  but for benching XP is better


----------



## jerithil (Dec 28, 2007)

Just finished my build without and OCing which I will be doing shortly at 
11656


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

All you people with your 8800 cards. :laugh: I will post mine when my 2GB RAM upgrade comes in a few hours from UPS. :grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

How do I get my score???


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

carsey said:


> How do I get my score???


http://www.gamershell.com/download_12243.shtml






Im still wondering wether to get the 5000+ Black Edition with the Zalman 9700 Cooler or not... hmmmmm.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Because that 5000+ is on 65nm and only dissipates 65W of heat you will be fine with spending 20$ on the Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro.


I installed the new RAM and am testing it right now, but I must admit I am a bit disappointed with it. Here's why:

<rant>
With my old RAM, Crucial Ballistix 2 x 512MB DDR2 667MHz PC5300, I could raise the memory bus to 733MHz, bump the CAS latency down to 4, and take the command rate down to 1T, all on stock voltages.

With my new RAM, OCZ Vista 2 x 1GB DDR2 800MHz PC6400, I had to raise the DDR2 voltage +.3V to 2.1V, the max manufacturer rated spec, just to get the CAS down to 4 at 733MHz. Memtest86 and the WMD failed within the first 10 seconds with the command rate at 1T. Even with everything else at stock and the voltage at 2.1V, the test failed quickly with the command rate at 2T. Grr...

Currently I am doing stress testing with the RAM at 733MHz, 4-5-5-14 2T @ 2.1V. So far it looks good, but I liked my old Ballistix. :sigh:
</rant>


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

lol 4600 i think my motherboard is a big bottle neck though my ram is in single channel 
0_o


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What chipset do you have?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

ATI RC410 Northbridge


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Results are in. 5739 in 06. Up from I think it was about 5674.


The RAM is now stable at 733MHz, 4-5-5-14 2T, 2.1V.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

is there a smaller sized version? Those of us on hughesnet can't download a nearly 600 MB file, i'm lucky to not hit FAP daily!


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Magnethead i dont think there are any mini-versions.



Im going to order :

AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5000+ Black Edition 2.60GHz (Socket AM2) - Retail

And

Zalman CNPS9500-AM2 CPU Cooler (Socket 754/939/940/AM2)


The LED that comes with the 9500 is green, I really wanted blue but its out of stock.. Green should still go well with the blue case though :grin:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would still wait for the blue so it matches perfectly. :laugh:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Found a blue one :laugh:


I can get the SNPS9500 cooler, And the 5000+ for £100.


BUT, I dont know if i want to spend £57 on the 5000+. Something tells me it wouldnt be much faster than my 4600+ at 2.6Ghz (Which doesnt see 50C under load ). Although the thought of bumping up the multiplier makes me tempted.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you have an 89W processor now then it will be another plus that you will be moving to the new 65nm technology (other things will be faster and it will run at a cooler 65W). Plus you will definitely be able to get it up to 3.0GHz, and possibly more. I would say you should be able to make it to 3GHz on stock voltages, but it all depends on the chip you get.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Going to get 

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?AMD-X250BE

and 

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?ZAL-9500L



Ill order them both tomorrow :grin:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

try to find the 9700. it is slightly different, mostly because it has more, thinner fins


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

I can get the 9700.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/120876


Only two problems are :


1. It doesnt mention what colour the LED is.
2. Its a 110mm fan, i dont want something thats too 'Bulky' inside the case.


:grin:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

actually the 9700 is a little bit smaller then the 9500 i blieve


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I thought the 9700 was bigger as well. Does it list the dimensions?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

nvm your right it is bigger but not that much better. it is generally considered one of the best air coolers right now


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Both the 9500 and 9700 will keep a 130W processor well below its rated temperature even in a relatively high ambient room temperature. The only other thing you need is some good old Arctic Silver 5.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

hey i need one then lol


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Just stuck with the 9500 with the Blue LED.


Got both of them coming on friday, And i have some AS5 sitting right here, So ill get some pictures when its all done :grin:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Hmm just hit a problem.


After reading a review on Ebuyer it seems the ZALMAN CNPS9500-LED AERO FLOWER does not fit AM2 CPUs.




> I was looking for a cooler for a socket AM2 Athlon 5200+ processor. Saw this advertised elsewhere as 'fitting all dual-core processors' (and, indeed, this is even written on the box), and heard good things about it from numerous different sources, so decided to buy it.
> 
> One problem - it doesn't fit.
> 
> It does fit the socket 940 processors, which is what the AM2 is sometimes referred to, but this is referring to the old socket 940, which is only used in server chips. It does NOT fit socket AM2 chips. There is, however, a version of the self-same cooler that does fit AM2 sockets here:


Im now trying to Cancel my Order of the Cooler, but there is no where on the site that i can see that will let me cancel it


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Can someone put my mind to Ease and tell me this will fit? :laugh:


Ive looked everywhere, and it says it supports 940pin, But it says 'Supports all AMD 64 CPUs' But doesnt mention the X2 ones.


Ive emailed novatech and asked them about holding off the Cooler till i can confirm that it will fit the AMD 5000+.



Big Big thanks to anyone that can put my mind to rest :laugh:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Link please? :smile:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

for AM2, you will probably need http://www.sharkacomputers.com/za95am2crmoc.html


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Its this one i got

https://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?ZAL-9500L



im Sure i get the AM2 Bracket/clip with it.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Since it doesn't say specifically its for AM2 I would cancel the order or return it. Socket 940 is more similar to socket 939 than it is to AM2 despite the fact that socket AM2 has 940 pins.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

or you can order the thing that i linked to. i use the 9500 myself and that clip works like a charm doesnt require any special backing just uses the stock one


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Its here and Fitted, The Fan was AM2 compatable, only problem is that ive had to mount it the wrong way (for me anyway). Ive got the Fan facing towards my 8800GT. Its pretty impossible for me to get it to fit the other way.


Anyway, Overclocking time.. In My BIOS i cant up the Multiplier, its stuck at 13x, anyone know why?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Going to have to redo the paste. Cant get 3dmark running smoothly, when it finished i only hit 7k ish.


If anyone knows how to mount the fan blowing air out the back of the case then feel free to tell me 


I just cant get the Clamp through the heatpipes.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I just ran it and i only got 5400.  Its because of my craptastic cpu. Its weird that i get such a low 3dmark score but i can play crysis so well.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Got the HS the way i wanted it, although im unhappy about the tempretures ( 35C ish in Bios ? ), Plus, No programs are running the correct Tempretures (tryed coretemp, Sensorview & Speedfan ).


Im still stuck about how to incrase the multiplier, but heres 2 pics.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Redo the thermal paste and that should help with the temps.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

My score


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

View attachment screen.bmp


12,372


----------



## Daley347 (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's mine, I feel somewhat inferior to all of you guys :sad:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i updated video drivers and got 5100


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

What was it orignially Own3d?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

4600 I think it was.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats a nice jump really


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah but i get 2x my frame rates in all my games lol


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

New score


----------



## oddball2910 (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's my score.









Hawman, you have a really nice computer running there...


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Thanks.


Im getting a few problems With my CPU at 3.2Ghz ( BSOD's ), So i may have to buy some better RAM that will cope with 900Mhz and 5-5-5-15 timings.


----------



## oddball2910 (Dec 20, 2006)

i realize i'm not even close to knowing what the heck to do, but couldn't you have just changed the multiplier to 16x, it wouldn't have even changed your RAM speed, and you would still have received a 3.2GHz OC?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

That was my plan but i can't Since it must be in an older version of the BIOS - And i dont know which one .

See here  
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/cant-increase-multiplier-213528.html


----------



## oddball2910 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ahhh, so i see. :tongue:

That would really irk me to have an unlocked multiplier but not be able to use it... kudos to you for that. :grin:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

:laugh: Yeah it sucks.


Ill keep looking but im not too bothered.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Oddball, what drivers did you use to get that score? Mine were with the 158.22's.


----------



## G3tTeCh[help]% (Sep 15, 2007)

Yah my 3D mark is not working it just sits there with an all white screen.


----------



## oddball2910 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm using the newer driver, 162.18


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

G3tTeCh[help]% said:


> Yah my 3D mark is not working it just sits there with an all white screen.


Update direct x here http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-DB71-4C1B-BC6A-9B6652CD92A3&displaylang=en

Update windows

Update your graphics drivers.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Wow, I scored a perfect 6000 after the driver update. Thanks oddball. :grin:


----------



## oddball2910 (Dec 20, 2006)

Glad i could help :grin: (even though it's only semi-me helping :tongue


----------

